# Pet Passport Vets List and Google map.



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

The September list of recommended European Vets for the Pet Passport scheme and a Google map of Vets.

http://goo.gl/maps/JUktL

Any more information of recommended Vets welcomed.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

This is a great resource thanks very much for all the effort you and others put in
Kev and Sue


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

I know this post is mainly aimed at dog owners but does anyone know about bringing chickens in. I have some friends who are coming back from France to N.Ireland via England and planning to bring a few chickens with them in the car. Tried Google but each site seems to give a different answer ie some say no regulations and some say license and maybe quarantine period applies. Be great if someone on here has done it and knows the definitive answer.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Gretchibald - There are at least a couple of options to find out the rules and regulations.

Ask this question on the Poultry Keepers forum - www.forums.thepoultrykeeper.co.uk

Also look at Defra (www.defra.co.uk ) information in the 'Poultry Health Scheme (PHS) Handbook'.

Are these chickens a special breed and, if not, wouldn't it be easier to just buy some when they get home?

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Keith - thanks for that. The chickens were destined to be killed for the pot and brought home and being ex farmers they ( my friends) never gave it a second thought but somewhere along the line they came to regard these last three chickens as pets and even gave them names , I guess it's another sign of growing old.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Any of their chickens named similar to these?

Grace Shell-y
Audrey Henburn
Sophia Laurhen
Laying Godiva
Mary Poopins
Feather Locklear
Maid Marihen
Elizachick Taylor
Mother Clucker
Henifer Aniston
Chick Norris
Henrietta
Repecka

and 'Dinner'!

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------

